# Dagger GT 8.1



## Mayde (Oct 3, 2013)

Good afternoon, I have the opportunity to purchase a dagger gt 8.1 for $250. The boat is in good condition from the pictures. Is the price fair? Any input is appreciated, thanks
Mayde


----------

